# I'm going to have my own shirts made!



## Comin'OutSwingin

After much thought and consideration, I have decided to take the plunge and get my shirts made from scratch to my specs!

I have been searching for quite some time for the right fabric, at the right price, and to find an excellent company/person to do the sewing. The search is over, and I finally have all of the pieces together. I got my patterns made long ago, and already have them on disk.

As a bonus, I will also be selling blank urban wear t-shirts, with my label in them! I will have a separate site set up for those that want to buy my “Conquer Blanks” wholesale! They will come in 2 different styles. Our regular Urban Wear Cut, sizes L-3XL, and each size will also feature “Tall” for those that want the added length. I haven’t decided on a minimum amount required for purchase but, probably by the dozens.

I will only have a few basic colors to start with: White (of course!), Red, Black, Royal, and Navy.

I just got my RN# and I’ll be selling the blanks as soon as I think I have enough inventory to go live with the blanks site! Maybe another month or 2.

Wish me luck!


----------



## TeeShirtSamurai

That's great man. I wish you the best of luck. You contribute a lot around here and you deserve it.

It was a smart move to sell urban blanks. From all the posts around here requesting suppliers and the complaints due to the lack thereof you should be rolling in business.


----------



## DFras

Go, Greg, Go!!


----------



## Rodney

Smart move, Greg. Good luck on your venture. Looks like you'll have another link to add to your signature 

Maybe you could chronicle your progress in getting custom blanks made here? I've often wondered whether it would be worth it to get that illusive "perfect blank" made for my needs.


----------



## honeyflip

Good luck on the new venture, Greg - sounds very cool. Keep us posted on the process. I'm really curious about that in particular.


----------



## RAHchills

whoa... nice one, greg. Good luck with it.


----------



## suzieh

*CHEERS GREG...we'll have a celebratory toast when you launch! * 

You are going to do well with Urban. Maybe some of the smaller wholesalers will use you...just a thought.

On a similar note...I saw in the Alternative Apparel catalog that they do offer custom manufacturing.


----------



## SC2565

good luck wit that and who knows i might end up gettin my blanks from you


----------



## hiphopshop

Wow. Congrats. Sounds great! Maybe when you launch you can hook us up with a special "Forum discount" lol.


----------



## Sac printer

Good luck.. can't wait to see what you got for us!


----------



## monkeylantern

Great work! I demand a free sample!


----------



## Solmu

Wow, you sure managed to keep that under your hat!

Congratulations.


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin

Thanks guys.

I’ll see what I can do about that, ML. Actually, if you pay the shipping to Australia for 1 shirt, I’ll gladly send you *1*! 

Solmu, I’ve been throwing around a few hints, here and there.

I’ve been thinking about having my own shirts done for over a year now, and did all of the grunt work for it long ago. I had patterns made, sourced fabric, and even had some samples sewn up. But I realized very quickly that unless I was getting massive amounts made, that having my own shirts just wasn’t feasible. So I started looking into blanks. And that has been a chore in itself. When I see how other people have been having the problem of finding urban wear blanks, I figured I should strike, and provide what I think is really lacking: an urban wear blank with choices of 2 lengths, and the ability to purchase them at good prices without having to purchase large quantities.

The biggest part that makes getting your own shirts sewn cost-prohibitive is the actual sewing. You can find pretty decent prices on jersey and ribbing. You only have to pay for the patterns, marking and grading once, so that’s not really a problem either. But getting them cut and sewn can be very expensive. The interesting part about having them sewn is surprisingly (and most might find this difficult to believe), that is the part that takes the least amount of skill. If you have an excellent patternmaker, and your pieces are marked and graded well, almost anyone can learn to sew like a skilled craftsman, with the proper equipment. I have found that some companies employ blind people, because it is one of a few jobs that those that can’t see can do with precision.

Well, I obviously want good blanks for my “Conquer” line, but again, that costs lots of money. So I figured if I could find a way to get some decent prices on shirts made to my specs, I could use them for *my* t-shirts, and to help defray the costs, sell some as blanks as well. Because not everyone wants a Conquer Clothing shirt   , but lots of people would like a Conquer Blank: a good quality urban wear blank shirt! 

So I knew that if I could find someone to sew my shirts at what I think would be a great deal, that I would be in business. Well, I have finally found them locally, and we have already started!

Thanks again everybody for the encouragement!


----------



## Solmu

Comin'OutSwingin said:


> Solmu, I’ve been throwing around a few hints, here and there.




It was certainly clear you were a lot more serious about it than most, but I think a lot of us have elaborate fantasies of factories making everything to our specification that won't, for the most part, ever eventuate 
 

It was a sensible move keeping (relatively) quiet until you were actually closer to being ready to launch, since now the inevitable assault of questions begins.

Like any idea what your pricing structure (and per piece cost to you for that matter) will be like?


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin

I think I'll keep the per peice costs to myself for the moment. 

The profit margin is going to be *quite* small to start with though, mainly because I can't afford to buy fabric by the truckload. 

When thinking of how to set everything up, I just thought of everything that I have been looking for and couldn't find, and the pricing structure is one of the things that I thought about. I want to keep the pricing structure simple. Whites one price, colors another. No extra for larger sizes. The sizes will be large-3XL.

I have also decided on a 2 dozen minimum. 

I would like to be able to give discounts to large orders, but haven't figured out exactly what the price breakdowns would be. I figured to start with, that most customers would be like me, trying to get a couple of dozen shirts to see if they would work for them. Then if so, they can just get a couple dozen more. If someone wanted to buy a large order, I'm sure I could figure out a decent discount for them, though.

I figured I would stay pretty quite about it until I knew for sure that everything was a go. I just got my RN# yesterday, and everything else was in place, so I thought I would lay it out there! 

Like you said, the questions would definitely come, but I don't mind those at all. I've learned so much here since the first day I found Rodney's little playground that sharing a little of what I know is no problem.


----------



## Ken Styles

Thats cool man!

Being that I'm from NYC (The Bronx) These shirts are selling very well here, so I'm hoping to do business with you soon and order some tall tees.

There is a guy here that sells blanks but they are expenisve.

Ken


----------



## digitalpiper

Yow Greg .........i'll support you .let me know when yuh read .i'll take some ..............


----------



## Solmu

Comin'OutSwingin said:


> I think I'll keep the per peice costs to myself for the moment.


That's fair - I can only ask 



Comin'OutSwingin said:


> The profit margin is going to be *quite* small to start with though, mainly because I can't afford to buy fabric by the truckload.


I've always assumed it's the kind of business where the profit margins are always small - $2-6 doesn't seem like a lot of money to cover materials and labour.

Was getting the RN a simple process? (I'm guessing it was a lot easier than the trademark anyway )


----------



## FTWear

Congrats to you Comin Out Swinging! This is fantastic news 

Best of luck
Annie


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin

Solmu said:


> Was getting the RN a simple process? (I'm guessing it was a lot easier than the trademark anyway )


Yes, it was. It was a simple online application with some very basic info that was required. It only took a couple of days to get approved. It was also free!



FTWear said:


> Congrats to you Comin Out Swinging! This is fantastic news
> 
> Best of luck
> Annie


Thank you!


----------



## Rodney

are your shirts going to be ringspun cotton?


----------



## degame10

That's great! i'm in houston and we have alot of locally wholesale companies and I'm getting my shirts for 1.25 (whites) and color 2.00 each time I order a dozen. I'm just getting started in the T-shirt printing biz so I really don't know much. I'm also doing the beaded jewerly unique and original designs. I'm working on my website. Too see how I'm going to combined both biz together on my website. But I need much help with the T-shirt I'm already sellin with the beaded jewerly. I know I need to invest in a heat press but i'm looking for that but i'm not trying to spend over $400.

Good Luck! I will look into your line as well and I will support you. Go Ahead and do your thang!


----------



## Rodney

> I'm getting my shirts for 1.25 (whites) and color 2.00 each time I order a dozen.


That's pretty darn cheap.



> I know I need to invest in a heat press but i'm looking for that but i'm not trying to spend over $400


From what I've seen, $400 won't get you much in the way of a heat press unless you buy used. When doing quality transfer designs, it sounds like a quality heat press is a big part of the process, so it might not be something you want to skimp on. But that's a topic for another thread


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin

Rodney said:


> are your shirts going to be ringspun cotton?


I know you're big on the ringspun, Rodney!

Yes, I am.

I thought to myself, "what would Rodney do? Rodney would use ringspun." So I decided ringspun it would be.

Actually, the place i'm getting the fabric from has ringspun at the same as other forms of jersey and interlock. So it was a no-brainer for me!


----------



## Rodney

> I thought to myself, "what would Rodney do? Rodney would use ringspun." So I decided ringspun it would be.


LOL, now you're just making fun  I take back my congratulations now


----------



## monkeylantern

Comin'OutSwingin said:


> I thought to myself, "what would Rodney do? Rodney would use ringspun." So I decided ringspun it would be.


Can we have WWRD t-shirts?


----------



## RAHchills

monkeylantern said:


> Can we have WWRD t-shirts?


bracelets?


----------



## Rodney

You guys are officially off my Christmas list now


----------



## neato

Cool, you're on your way to the Big Time! 

Keep us posted!


----------



## Mishk

Greg,

I just joined today! I have been trying to find American made Urban cut T-shirts with good quality thread. I'm really excited that we will be able to purchase some shirts in the fututre! Please please keep us posted! Will take me awhile to get my logo idea printed up so I should be ready in a couple months!

Michelle


----------



## lawaughn

I demand a free sample also.


----------



## racerz

Hey,

I may be a strange one, but having worked with a few fashion lables here, I never actually started with wholesale blanks and had my own designs made right from the start. I have honestly never seen a good blank, well good in the sense of a great cut, they just seem generic which usually = fits everyone equally like ****  

Here in Australia I quickly ran into the exact opposite sizing issues you had, larges (plus) don't sell. I only make small - medium now, that's it maybe on a 40/60 ratio. 

I do almost the same patterns for ladies, I just taper the flanks in slightly for a more hourglass fit, shorten the sleeves and tighten them a bit and that's it. 

For the ladies there are only 2 sizes, x-small and small, which in reality are small-medium and medium-large, but just like the opposite effect of condoms, they will ALWAYS take the x-small over another brands large in the same store. 

When you said you had your patterns done on your computer, I am the strange one again, all cardboard here!!! Old school style, measuring tape and cutters. 

I take my material down, rayon and fleece, atm to my factory, make samples, modify them, remake till i am happy, come back a week later and my tops are done. 

Landing blanks here usually cost aroun $7.50 USD for anything half decent, the chinese cuts are disgusting, but are cheaper. My customs are around $9USD, done. I wholesale them to stores at $40 USD. 

I think more people should take the plunge, I honestly think people are information overloaded and don't really care what a t-shirt says or has on it, they care that it looks good, and above that the cut makes them look/feel good/thin/muscley/attractive/confortable/looks great with their new jacket/shoes/partner. 

It's a fickle business, but really rewarding when you walk down the street and see people in your gear.

Take care, I am totally happy to lend a hand.

Racerz


----------



## Squirts

racerz said:


> I honestly think people are information overloaded and don't really care what a t-shirt says or has on it,
> Racerz


 This is going to come as a huge surprize to the Millions of Printers that have so far made a very good living becasue people do want something printed on a T-Shirt...... Ya just Gotta Love this Forum.....


----------



## T-BOT

...humm, did i read something about x-mas lists ?  

here is what i think about manufacturing your own blanks and this is just my little opinion.

if you are not prepared to spend a few hundred thousand dollars on fabric container fulls and a cut/sew auto equip., set-up a factory/facility with peeps who know the job,...... to try to compete a little with the major t-shirt blank manufacturers.

hey... a stupid little error like a sewer using the wrong needle can set you back a few thousand dollars. 

just my little opinion.


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin

I have found a great company a few hours away from me that is a cut and sew facility. The only thing they sew is t-shirts. Once I have found my fabric 
they are able to make small to medium size runs (20 to 50 dozen) for a great price! 

It's obvious that you haven't researched the business of blank shirt manufacturing. It can be done for a surprisingly low price. And making them one at a time is quite impractical.

I have searched high and low for a t-shirt that was exactly the way I wanted it. Now I have found a way to get shirts made to my specs, for a great price.


Just my opinion.


----------



## jdr8271

Hope this all works out for you! Let us know when these shirts are done. Id like to buy a few samples from you when they are finished.


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin

I've been re-thinking selling the blanks wholesale (I mentioned this in another thread), but I'm still going to use them for my clothing line.

The time it's going to take right now is just a bit much for me and the profit margins so small that the time it takes to devote to it may not be worth it right now. Time is at a premium right now.

But, if anybody wants some info on getting blanks made to your specs, just pm me and I can give you some great info!


----------



## Squirts

Greg when they make these for you, are they going to come with your tags in them or are they gonna come tagless and you have to put yours in??


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin

I provide the labels, and they sew them in when the shirt is made.

Of course, there is no extra for this.


----------



## racerz

I think I have misrepresented slightly my market. I sell to boutique fashion stores, not direct to customers. I provide my designs, which they pick and order, I don't have direct clients in a way that they come in and want their logo and company motto or similar on it. 

I still believe though, cut is everything, the secret is to target 1 specific market, and then go for it. Target the places that best represent that market, and you should at the worst break even.

Take care.


----------



## T-BOT

hey Tennessee Greg, 

sorry if i was a little harsh. 

I do support peeps that start from scratch to manufacture their own brand of garments. As you may know already, starting from scratch, making samples, grading sizes, choosing fabrics, testing the shrinkage to account for pattern adjustments, choosing sew contractors, supervising sewers...all the other stuff like registrations, rn# etc...and so on. This is just the sewing end, then selling, promo, stock, sales reps etc... and so on.

IT'S A LOT OF WORK ! ...and a lot can go wrong.

Often, newbies that try this, the story is the same. They give up and simply choose from manufacturer ready made samples, a lot of manufacturers already have every garment style sample you can imagine and they are ready to go, just put your label on it.

How ever, if you are designing something really unique and fashion forward that can not be found elsewhere, your chances of success are a lot greater.

I'm just being tough on you in a good way.
I do hope you make it but IT is a hard market to crack.
all the best to yah !!!!


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin

Thank you.

I have done my homework and know what is involved as you can see here:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/showthread.php?t=2695&highlight=samples

And it's not like a wrote a book to detail everything that I know about the process, but I know what it takes.

And also, if you took the time to read the first post in the thread you would know that I already have an rn#, even though they are not "required".

You can find it here:

http://rn.ftc.gov/pls/TextileRN/wrnquery$tts_rn.actionquery

https://rn.ftc.gov/pls/TextileRN/wrnquery$tts_rn.actionquery

So thanks for the help, or the being tough, or whatever you want to call it. As you can see, I really needed it!


----------



## Rodney

> But, if anybody wants some info on getting blanks made to your specs, just pm me and I can give you some great info!


Anything you can share publicly in the forums?


----------



## srulibob

congrats man!

i just had a question regarding sizes.
why are you stopping at 3X? i know ppl who are desperate to find 4x-6x!!
bigger is better.


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin

Oooh, tempting!

Okay, since you spilled the movie stuff, I'll give a little tease!

I found a guy that owns a company that sews t-shirts and only t-shirts. Good for me that he's only about 3 hours east of me, and on the way to my favorite vacation spot, The Smoky Mountains!

Anyway, he would like to do large runs of course (100's of dozens) but because of the labor costs overseas being so cheap, most of the people here in the US will go overseas for labor. So he focuses getting lots of small to medium size runs (20 to 50 dozen).

He doesn't even need a pattern. If you send him a sample shirt, or just specs of the shirt, he can make the shirt for you. All you have to provide is the fabric. He can even suggest good sources for buying fabric wholesale.

Here's the best part: They can sew 30 dozen for under a dollar/shirt. They don't have to be the same size either. But they do need to be the same color.

The costs for material for those 360 shirts will vary with your weights and fiber content, but should run you around $1-$4/yard. 

So, if anybody is SERIOUS about getting their own shirts made, pm me and I'll give you the contact info!

By the way, I'm stopping at 3X, because that's where my money stops me for the moment!


----------



## Rodney

> Here's the best part: They can sew 30 dozen for under a dollar/shirt. They don't have to be the same size either. But they do need to be the same color


Let me make sure I understand this. You give him the specs and he can make 360 shirts at less than a $1 per shirt and they don't have to be the same size?

That's amazing. Does he have a website? If not, you should build him one, because he could be reaching a very needed niche market


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin

No, he doesn't have a website.

I told him as much, and he's leaning that way (I've been doing lots of persuasion, as you can imagine!).

The thing that is really cost prohibitive is the costs of materials. If you want good quality shirts, you need premium materials. You know that 100% is going to have some shrinkage to it, so you have to allow for this when you have the shirts made. That is either using more yardage for the shirts when they are sewn, or better yet (but much more expensive) is to have the fabric pre-shrunk, THEN sewn as a shirt.

But like you, I coulnd't believe the prices when I first spoke to him. Especially since the quantity was so low. 

I have visited his facility and seen the quality of the work, and it is excellent.

But if someone has money for the material, it is very affordable this way. With shipping of the materials and shirts and everything, you are still looking at very small profit margins if you were selling them wholesale, though.

But using them as your own blanks can be profitable easily by building the costs of the production of the shirts into your total cost of the shirt to the retail customer.


----------



## Rodney

Ok gotcha, so the < $1 per shirt is just like his "service" cost for sewing the garment together at his factory?

You (or whoever wants the custom blanks) would still be responsible for buying the actual cotton fabric (ringspun of course ) and have it shipped to his factory? I guess he would have sources for that though.

So (ballpark) what would a finished garment cost with fabric and his expert sewing? Say 30 dozen (however much fabric that would need). Maybe $3-$5 per?


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin

Yep, you got it!

That's ballpark of course. Fiber content is the biggest thing that affects the price.

You can even source fabric from overseas and have it drop shipped. Their are minimums of 500 yards for around $1/yard.

So the $3-$5 dollar range is a good starting point. But that's why it would be difficult to make much wholesaleling shirts. But like I said, it's great for using them for your own designs.


----------



## Mishk

Comin'OutSwingin said:


> Oooh, tempting!
> 
> Okay, since you spilled the movie stuff, I'll give a little tease!
> 
> I found a guy that owns a company that sews t-shirts and only t-shirts. Good for me that he's only about 3 hours east of me, and on the way to my favorite vacation spot, The Smoky Mountains!
> 
> Anyway, he would like to do large runs of course (100's of dozens) but because of the labor costs overseas being so cheap, most of the people here in the US will go overseas for labor. So he focuses getting lots of small to medium size runs (20 to 50 dozen).
> 
> He doesn't even need a pattern. If you send him a sample shirt, or just specs of the shirt, he can make the shirt for you. All you have to provide is the fabric. He can even suggest good sources for buying fabric wholesale.
> 
> Here's the best part: They can sew 30 dozen for under a dollar/shirt. They don't have to be the same size either. But they do need to be the same color.
> 
> The costs for material for those 360 shirts will vary with your weights and fiber content, but should run you around $1-$4/yard.
> 
> So, if anybody is SERIOUS about getting their own shirts made, pm me and I'll give you the contact info!
> 
> By the way, I'm stopping at 3X, because that's where my money stops me for the moment!




Greg,

How do I PM You? I would like more information on your source. Sorry I'm new here..LOL!

Having the ability to have small runs made would be perfect to start with! I just went to a family reunion and found out I have a cousin who is a graphic artist...Now it's a matter of having him draw my idea.. I can't draw to save my life!

Regards,
Michelle

Michelle


----------



## alphadatabase

I know that you mentioned earlier that he does t shirts exclusively. Does he know anyone who can sew polo shirts for about the same price range as he offers if the fabric is provided?


----------



## RAHchills

Comin'OutSwingin said:


> Yep, you got it!
> 
> That's ballpark of course. Fiber content is the biggest thing that affects the price.
> 
> You can even source fabric from overseas and have it drop shipped. Their are minimums of 500 yards for around $1/yard.
> 
> So the $3-$5 dollar range is a good starting point. But that's why it would be difficult to make much wholesaleling shirts. But like I said, it's great for using them for your own designs.


that is awesome Greg. out of curiosity, though, do you know approximately how many shirts you can make out of a yard of materials?


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin

This depends on material utilization.

If you have a sewing contracter that uses materials well (cut material with the purpose of being able to use the most material without wasting) then you could get away with about 2-2 1/2 yards for an XL, maybe. 

I like to stay on the generous side and say a little over 3, especially with the shrinkage.


----------



## FTWear

Greg - this is fantastic! I've just rejoined this thread after watching it with interest back when it was first started. It's amazing how happy you can be for people you've never even met in person  

Also I guess that because you're having them made in the US and you've visited the factory, you can kind of ensure that it's not rows upon rows of 5-year-olds sewing your stuff together! (which to me is almost the best part, but I'm partial  )

When are you thinking of starting the whole buying-up-material-and-having-everything-sewed-together process?




Mishk said:


> Greg,
> 
> How do I PM You? I would like more information on your source. Sorry I'm new here..LOL!
> 
> Michelle


Michelle (welcome by the way  ), to PM someone, you just click on their name and a little menu will pop out. Then you just click on 'Send a Private Message to _insert name here_. Hope that helps - Annie


----------



## alphadatabase

How many ounces will your largest shirts be? Will your shirts have a quality like saads(fairly thin) or proclub (fairly thick)? I think that it is outrageous that good quality urban tees (Luxe tees) cost like $12 a pop.


----------



## TshirtKing

greg, what up. i'm new to this forum and could not help but support you after i read your post man. the industry is starving for newness every single second man. much support to you and your company. remember "Nothing beats a failure but a try".

peace

tshirtking


----------



## RAHchills

Comin'OutSwingin said:


> This depends on material utilization.
> 
> If you have a sewing contracter that uses materials well (cut material with the purpose of being able to use the most material without wasting) then you could get away with about 2-2 1/2 yards for an XL, maybe.
> 
> I like to stay on the generous side and say a little over 3, especially with the shrinkage.


Nice one. 

thanks


----------



## Jblack™

is anything going on with this?


----------



## feilong

This is great! Have you made any progress since you started this thread?


----------



## macumazahn

I just wanted to wish you luck, and in the future I hope to do some business. It takes guts to make a move like that and I really hope it pays off for you


----------



## hiGH

great thread.... very informative and fun.


----------



## keez

I AM DEFFINATELY GONNA B NEEDING YOUR SERVICES....KEEP ME N MIND WHEN YOUR OPPERATION KIKS OFF!!! it looks like im yelling but im really excited


----------



## vithreads

I'm getting my own shirts made as well! It's take about 4 months now to get some kinks worked out but I'll be getting final samples this week. If anyone is intrerested in learning more, feel free to PM me.


----------



## Rodney

vithreads said:


> I'm getting my own shirts made as well! It's take about 4 months now to get some kinks worked out but I'll be getting final samples this week. If anyone is intrerested in learning more, feel free to PM me.


There's some information about getting your own blanks posted in this thread here: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/wholesale-t-shirts/t30649.html

Maybe you could add what you've learned to that thread as well.


----------



## maddog9022

is he up and runing yet


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin

Just wanted to update this thread.

I get lots of PM's asking me about the company that I was going to use to have my shirts made, and thought that I would address it here for all to see.

The company that I refer to is no longer in business. They went out of business about 6 months ago, I believe. 

So, sorry. I wish I could help, but I don't know of any other U.S. place that makes t-shirts with such low minimums. (maybe that's why they went out of business)


----------



## karlking85

That is unfortunate. If you do find any new companies that have the same capacities and minimums, keep us posted, ok?


----------



## T-BOT

are you going to let this little hang up STOP you?

have you not spent endless hours and a good chunk of money already? 

listen to me, don't let it go to waist.


Get connected, and go sell it.

It is a great concept you know. But ONLY you can make it happen. Don't go sit in a corner and wait for it. GO GET IT.   




:

:


----------



## Chani

Their minimums aren't as low as the company you were going to work with, but as Rodney posted, Alternative Apparel has smaller minimums (than, say, American Apparel or other cut & sew places).


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin

T-BOT said:


> are you going to let this little hang up STOP you?
> 
> have you not spent endless hours and a good chunk of money already?
> 
> listen to me, don't let it go to waist.
> 
> 
> Get connected, and go sell it.
> 
> It is a great concept you know. But ONLY you can make it happen. Don't go sit in a corner and wait for it. GO GET IT.
> 
> 
> :
> 
> :


Don't you worry, Lucy, nothing's going to waste!

It's just that I'm not going to have my shirts produced to my specs at the moment. Too much time and energy, and not enough benefit.

I'm just going to keep relabeling, and we're using a couple of different brands for that.


----------



## 23starfish

I'm at the very beginning process of trying to have blanks made and would love to know how you started out and any advice you can offer


----------



## distrology

Great Job!

I have my own brand and already produced and sold mu own designs..

greetings from Bandung City, Indonesia!


----------



## mookate

It looks like unless your orders are over 1500 per color and/or you're manufacturing overseas, it would be more cost-effective to buy blanks from established distributors, right? I just want to get the final word so I can tell my boss


----------



## Rodney

mookate said:


> It looks like unless your orders are over 1500 per color and/or you're manufacturing overseas, it would be more cost-effective to buy blanks from established distributors, right? I just want to get the final word so I can tell my boss


That's what I've gathered from what I've read.

There are some places that can do smaller quantities of custom apparel (like highstyleproductions.com), but like most things, the pricing for small quantities of custom stuff will be more per piece than large quantities of custom stuff.


----------



## novanutcase

Comin'OutSwingin said:


> This depends on material utilization.
> 
> If you have a sewing contracter that uses materials well (cut material with the purpose of being able to use the most material without wasting) then you could get away with about 2-2 1/2 yards for an XL, maybe.
> 
> I like to stay on the generous side and say a little over 3, especially with the shrinkage.


I have a mens t-shirt line and manufacture my own t shirts. I would think that before you discuss yields it is important to know what the cuttable width of the fabric is. This will determine the actual yield of the garment. I typically use 66" - 72" wide goods so that I can fit a front and back panel and three sleeves. My marker yields average .85 yards per tee.
I also do private label manufacturing for a lot of High end brands(Ed Hardy, Christian Audigier, Salvage, Monarchy, Afflicition, etc.)but not in the small quantities that you mentioned earlier. There isn't enough profit built into to make it feasible. My minimum orders are 2400 units and up.

John


----------



## mookate

Yardage-per-tee is good to know, but we're really looking for the answer to 'what is the cost of fabric per tee', right? I would have to add the question 'how much does the fabric cost per yard' to have a full picture.

So, COS and Novanutcase...how much does your fabric run per yard about?

I assume there's a correlation between fabric width and price per yard, if we're talking theoretically about one kind of fabric. It seems that you'd have to really shop around to come up with the most efficient width for your design?

Also...would you even be able to consider this kind of fabric comparison if your fabric was sourced by the manufacturer?

(sorry, I know that was all-question-no-info...just wondering)


----------



## novanutcase

mookate said:


> Yardage-per-tee is good to know, but we're really looking for the answer to 'what is the cost of fabric per tee', right? I would have to add the question 'how much does the fabric cost per yard' to have a full picture.
> 
> So, COS and Novanutcase...how much does your fabric run per yard about?
> 
> I assume there's a correlation between fabric width and price per yard, if we're talking theoretically about one kind of fabric. It seems that you'd have to really shop around to come up with the most efficient width for your design?
> 
> Also...would you even be able to consider this kind of fabric comparison if your fabric was sourced by the manufacturer?
> 
> (sorry, I know that was all-question-no-info...just wondering)


True! That is part of the equation when you are costing your per tee cost!

As far as cost of fabric, it really depends on the volume you buy! For us we usually buy around 20,000 yards. 10,000 goes for production and the other 10,000 we keep in reserve. We rotate 10,000 yards in and out and when the season ends, we use up whatever we have left and buy 20,000 more for the next seasons first deliveries.
I would think that for, say, 1200 yds, which is more or less one lot from the mill depending on what weight you buy, you'll end up paying around $1.20 yd for 67" cuttable 40S jersey. With a .85 yield your fabric cost per tee will be $1.02. Add your rib which will be around .02 along with cutting and sewing at .90 per shirt. Total cost for your shirt made here in US? $1.94. Of course this doesn't take into account the cost of setting up your patterns and markers.

John


----------

